# Just got my windows tinted! Thoughts??



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I think it looks great.....deep tint on white hits me well.

I dunno about tinting the lenses......I kindof like the contrast of red against white but you are the judge.

Nice lookin car!
Rob


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I like it! I have 20% all around my white Cruze and a 20% windshield strip. Looks good man!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks good! I did not know The Stig drives a Cruze!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Love it!!


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> I like it! I have 20% all around my white Cruze and a 20% windshield strip. Looks good man!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I wanted 20 bit they had either 15 or 35

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Looks good! I did not know The Stig drives a Cruze!
> 
> Sent from my last surviving brain cell


Shh don't tell anyone 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

nike12000 said:


> I wanted 20 bit they had either 15 or 35
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I'll trade ya lol. The guy who does it where my dad works only does 50, 35, 20, or 5. I wanted lower than 20..but I'm happy.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Like it, my car is too dark I would get a ticket leaving the tint shop. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

Looks great! 

I recently had mine done as well.


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Silver13LTZRS said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I recently had mine done as well.


thanks what % are yours?


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I did 5 on mine










I went back a few weeks later and redid the fronts at 15.


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> I did 5 on mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great on the red having 15 I can't imagine 5 that has to be close to black paint at night

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

If you need help deciding whether or not to do your tail lights here's what they look like done.

with white on black / black on white... I'd do them to get the red toned down more towards black

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/94-cruze-owner-projects/38858-long-term-build-thread.html


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

HoPo99 said:


> If you need help deciding whether or not to do your tail lights here's what they look like done.
> 
> with white on black / black on white... I'd do them to get the red toned down more towards black
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/94-cruze-owner-projects/38858-long-term-build-thread.html


This takes to a post about new chevy not a build log if it's a mistake ok if not can a moderator take this down don't want people linking wrong places

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

nike12000 said:


> thanks what % are yours?


I have limo (5%) on the rears, 20 on the sides, and 35 on the windshield


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Silver13LTZRS said:


> I have limo (5%) on the rears, 20 on the sides, and 35 on the windshield


That looks cool but I don't have the balls to pull the trigger for tinting the front 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks really good. Some glossy vinyl in the roof would compliment your tint.

I say that's a decent price since the tint will run you $15-$20 and i hear the tails are a pain.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks great. Leave the tail's alone. That's just a calling card for the cops.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

99_XC600 said:


> Looks great. Leave the tail's alone. That's just a calling card for the cops.


My thoughts too. In fact, if you're itching to mess with the tails, start buying LEDs. Those bulbs get mighty freaking addictive, and you'll love the way they look.


----------



## Tom99 (Dec 10, 2013)

Did 25% on my white Cruse. It make a big difference in interior temperture when parked in the Texas summer sun. The car also looks better with the darker windows.


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Tom99 said:


> Did 25% on my white Cruse. It make a big difference in interior temperture when parked in the Texas summer sun. The car also looks better with the darker windows.


I'm looking forward to seeing the diff this summer I did it right belle the cold snap here and im not sure I have seen the sun since

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Abrasive (Dec 5, 2013)

Looks great! I think tint on any car makes it looks better, really changes the entire appearance. It was the first thing we did to our Cruze after we got it. Bought it on Tuesday night and got it in on Saturday for tint. I did 15% as well, but only on all the rear windows. Had 35% put on the front two doors to stay legal here in Missouri. We also had a 15% eyebrow put on the windshield. The eyebrow is about 1.5" lower than the legal line (AS1 mark), but that is generally overlooked. Very pleased with the results.


----------



## flysti06 (Oct 24, 2013)

i have the same also on my red cruze.


trevor_geiger said:


> I like it! I have 20% all around my white Cruze and a 20% windshield strip. Looks good man!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Abrasive said:


> Looks great! I think tint on any car makes it looks better, really changes the entire appearance. It was the first thing we did to our Cruze after we got it. Bought it on Tuesday night and got it in on Saturday for tint. I did 15% as well, but only on all the rear windows. Had 35% put on the front two doors to stay legal here in Missouri. We also had a 15% eyebrow put on the windshield. The eyebrow is about 1.5" lower than the legal line (AS1 mark), but that is generally overlooked. Very pleased with the results.



thank you


----------



## PROBSS (May 17, 2014)

Looks great! I'm about to get 20% all around.. I've tinted my tail light lenses.. did it myself with a buddies help but he said they normally quote around that price. Mine are pretty dark but I've not had any hassle as of yet! I have the 5% tint and we cut out the reverse lights simply because I like it and I think it looks sharp


----------

